# Plastic Daemon Prince preview pics



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks to Badge[FR] on Warseer for this awesome spot:


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Cant wait till they start releasing more pics for the daemons "2nd wave" prince looks pretty cool, too bad i was hoping for it to be wearing some armor of some sort so it could go with csm


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

looking pretty cool actually, but we can't tell for sure til we see the whole pose...


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

For some reason I get a Huge feeling that that model is a lot like Belakor from Fantasy...


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

should be preaty cool when it comes out i guess.....


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

DaemonsR'us said:


> Cant wait till they start releasing more pics for the daemons "2nd wave" prince looks pretty cool, too bad i was hoping for it to be wearing some armor of some sort so it could go with csm


I think it will be without csm armor, so you have the option of the daemon prince being from before space marines, or a servant of chaos that was never a chaos marine.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

You could also just say that when the marine ascended, he burst out of his armor (think hulk)


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Some players might want to display a DP with the "iron hide" option though.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Green stuff is my only answer for that, unless you can counts-as for it? Bloodthirsters have iron hide and the model isn't really armored...


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

From what i can see of this bad boy so far, it looks pretty damn cool!


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

killmaimburn said:


> Green stuff is my only answer for that, unless you can counts-as for it? Bloodthirsters have iron hide and the model isn't really armored...


True, and the kit might come with extra bitz that allow the rule to be represented.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

i hope it comes with wings to add on b/c so many people (pretty much everyone) puts wings on

then it would make it amazing


----------



## Hailo-15 (Aug 4, 2008)

DarKKKKK said:


> i hope it comes with wings to add on b/c so many people (pretty much everyone) puts wings on
> 
> then it would make it amazing


That would be awesome if he came with wings its basically needed 90% of players use wings :victory:

Give us wings GW!!!:angry:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm hoping for wings too, but I won't be shocked if they aren't included. They'll likely take up a lot of space in the box. Besides, if the new Hive Tyrant is any sort of precedent as far as wing inclusion goes...


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

i've seen more extensive pictures of this and i'd like to say two things, one of which might upset some people.


no.1 the daemon prince release is not intended for 2nd wave daemons and is actually planned for release for the hordes of chaos. this means no CSM armour on it at all. imagine it as a generic daemon prince.


no.2 it does have wings.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Jase said:


> i've seen more extensive pictures of this and i'd like to say two things, one of which might upset some people.
> 
> 
> no.1 the daemon prince release is not intended for 2nd wave daemons and is actually planned for release for the hordes of chaos. this means no CSM armour on it at all. imagine it as a generic daemon prince.
> ...


Okay, so i dont get too excited over nothing, i need picture proof of it having wings already


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

i suppose you'll just have to wait till the previews of the Warriors of chaos book become available.


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Pictures look promising, but i hope there will be a cool head like the one on the current DP.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> the new Hive Tyrant is any sort of precedent as far as wing inclusion goes...


I know this is off topic ( sorry ) but did not know GW was making a new Hive Tyrant. Do you know if it will be done in plastic Katie?


----------



## Wolf Lord Dan (Sep 7, 2008)

He looks a little skinny for my taste. I like demon bulk.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks alright, can't tell until you see more of; but should give 40k players something cool to convert.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice to have an alternative to the current demon prince in armour. Looks like I can retire my Skaven rat lord now and use this beast!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Judas, I believe Katie was referring to the current Tyrant kit which is relatively new.

Oh and Jase, not to shit on you or anything but Brimstone over on Warseer had this to say about this kit:



> Well re-inflate yourself because it does come with wings.


I will take Brims word on shit that is coming out any day of the week over other sources. The man is right far too often to do otherwise.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I can't wait for this model to come out.


----------



## Hailo-15 (Aug 4, 2008)

*feels like dropping dead and laughing out loud* YES!!!! new DP bring on the carnage and wingalings (custom name for wings) its good to have an alternate DP for once


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

wow they look awesome im most probally going do buy 3 of them:victory:


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Suppose GS would be a good answer to lack of armor and trying to depict iron hide that way
*note i wasnt actually looking for it in mutated csm power armor, i wasnt expecting that, but maybe something like the dp in the daemons codex with more medievil style armor, heck maybe theres a body that comes with a breast plate or something that would be cool


----------



## Unit_046984 (Jan 9, 2008)

Its about time GW released a plasic daemon prince, as it will make it so much easier to personalise your immortal champion of chaos!

I'm just wondering, When will GW release it?


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

It will eather come out when Gw releases the new Warriors of Chaos or the 2nd wave Daemon release. Of witch neather are that far off from being released i would say in the next 1-2 months.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

2nd wave of daemon are coming march or may (can't remember) 2009. You know when the first wave of daemons came, well this what i heard


----------



## r9a9g9e (Aug 31, 2008)

DaemonsR'us said:


> Suppose GS would be a good answer to lack of armor and trying to depict iron hide that way
> *note i wasnt actually looking for it in mutated csm power armor, i wasnt expecting that, but maybe something like the dp in the daemons codex with more medievil style armor, heck maybe theres a body that comes with a breast plate or something that would be cool


ANYTHING that makes it look more like a Daemon, and less like a Chaos Space Monkie!!


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

i smell a bloodthirster conversion on the way :laugh:


----------



## Inquisitor Thrax (Sep 5, 2008)

I think this model sucks and I bought the current Daemon Prince as of today.I'm not too concerned about wings, suitable wings for this stuff abound everywhere, toys, dragon minis etc. Honestly this looks like Belakors gimp little brother. I can appreciate the detachment Daemon Princes may have from practical circumstances in the Warp but I still prefer a made man with a little bit of his roots showing (ie the power armor, I think that is one of the greatest aspects of the present DP.), if anything I'm just annoyed that Dharleth's painting was betrayed and we all got stuck with a codex enforced close combat weapon only rule. In the realm of Greater Daemon/Daemon Princes there seems to be a real concerted effort to screw up the head everytime. The present Keeper of Secrets looks like he couldn't lay off the hookah and became a crack head. The Blood Thirster looks like a retarded simian/canine collision. The Changer of Ways looks like his damn head is growing out of his belly!. The Unclean One just looks like a sack of Sh*t no more of the old deer antler ominous vibe. The Daemonettes have all gone PG-13, but honestly we knew that was too great to last for a nominally all ages game, and sure I bought them for tactical reasons, me playing Khorne then and all. Really what was so wrong with that awesome arrangement around 1st?-2nd edition where the Daemons looked Robust, scary, and extremely unique miniature to miniature, I swear they each had 7 heads to choose from and a variant for just about every part, as it should be for a team called CHAOS!. These new creatures are sort of looking Spawnesque to me, and childish. At the very least I would have enjoyed something suitably 40k looking like the last one but yes of course give him wings this time, stop making us 40kers have to sprint to the game store and buy up all the Belakors before the poor Storm of Chaos players can. Besides what sort of DPs don't get wings? Is our present buddy in probationary godhood or something?

As a counterpoint I'' say I like his back.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> "iron hide"


well iron hide is not just armour it could also be hide, the daemons thick skin, magic aura etc etc common use your brains


----------



## Gakmesideways (Aug 16, 2008)

Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

also have you thought that the new daemon prince may be aimed slightly more a fantasy gamers as the new relase on WoC is on its way?

and remember too that if it had power armour then it would not work for WoC or DoC and vice versa.

all i can say is well done gw not only have we a nice PLASTIC kit but it can help dramatically with converting greater daemons


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The Warseer guys pull it off again










Yeah, I will be getting this. For sure.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Now that picture does it justice.... I might get it just to paint


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

it wouldn't be too hard to use green stuff to make it a chaos marine that ascended. Kewl.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

I am so buying this. Of course, he will look waaay too small compared to my inquisitor-converted DP but *sigh* such are the whims of the chaos gods...


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Do you have a picture of that conversion, killmaimburn?


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll take one as soon as I find my [email protected]#$ing digital camera, it went and disappeared on me.
But frankly, this new prince looks like it would be a lot more fun + easier to convert, being plastic.


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

damn that looks so good
anyone got a release date for it?


----------



## fool injected (Sep 14, 2008)

I am just starting out with my Chaos army. I can't wait for the plastic models. There will most likely be some very cool bitz.


----------



## Inquisitor Thrax (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm even less impressed with it now. The face to me just looks really silly, not as cool as the 1st, 2nd, edition greater demons or the last 3 demons. I do appreciate that it is plastic, I have felt that this company should make everything in plastic multi- piece kits for at least 10 years now, so yeah that is great but there is nothing overwhelming about this guy to me. His pose is alright but I just don't like the looks of him, way to WFB looking.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

From what i have been told that plastic deamon prince has loads of extra bits too ,weapons,heads arms etc so plenty of conversions, I agree its totally aimed at FB , but 40k has two perfectly good metal princes at the moment and whos to say that they wont do a plastic 40k version further down the line......


----------

